# times and people change



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

When I was a youngster, we always had a couple of dogs hanging around. As I remember, it didn't take to much to get on my Pa's bad side. If a dog got mean, he was gone. If a dog got into the sheep, he was gone. And so it went, a dog had to be a pretty good citizen to last long around our place.

Today not so much, I see the most ill bred, stinking, slobbering, spoiled pets you can imagine. We think of them as children, we slowly but surely kill them with treats and overfeeding. Slap a dog around for humping you neighbor's leg? Unheard of. Stop a dog from standing outside and barking his head off? No way, if I can stand it, so can my neighbors.

Sorry for the rant. I lost my dog yesterday, 13 yrs old, I knew it was coming. Should have put her down a week ago, but I kept thinking I could pull her through, and she didn't seem to be in pain. But that is not the point, the point is, that was 24 hours ago and already I have 3 offers to take peoples dogs. If they didn't want them, why did they get them in the first place?? I might add that all three of these dogs are unschooled knotheads! Life is stranger then fiction.

I rant no more. Thanks for the ear guys. Steve


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Sorry Steve  
Losing a dog, parent or child all feels the same. I waited 5 years after losing my last dog because I didn't want to feel that again...
But I finally grew out of it after a few kicks from my wife. She wanted a new dog, so we got another, paid for a purebred this time and we haven't ever been happier.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry for your loss,real friends are hard to come by.and even harder to let go.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

If we weren't forgetful, puppies wouldn't have a chance. 
I know of your loss I've also waited too long. Old dogs are the absolute coolest and it's hard to let em go. So go out and let one pick you for it's new master. You won't regret it. ( after the potty training, after the chewed cords, after the cost of all the darned shots, after...........)


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Sorry for your loss never gets easier does it.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm right behind you Steve. We've got an old girl around here and I spend a few minutes a day checking her breathing. Just know that your dog trained you to give her a great life!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

So sorry for the loss Steve, but dwell on all the funny moments, all the great memories pets give us, and the great life it sounds like she gifted you with, and that will surely lift your spirits my friend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Sorry for your loss. I feel the same way you do about dog worship. Political correctness has just about brought this country to her knees.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I know what you mean I lost mad Max about 5 years ago then after about a year I got scout me and him are best buddies.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Sorry for your loss, Steve. I've worked with dogs for a big part of my life. Used to show my Dobermans. I was a dog trainer, vet assistant and kennel manager, so there were always dogs in my life both professionally and personally. I've lost quite a few over the years and it never gets easier. Hang tough.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Yup, I lost my best buddy Otis this spring and I was devastated. My wife's been bugging me for a while to get a new dog, I told her last Friday to go ahead and get one. I came home from canoeing on Saturday and there was the cutest dang puppy running in the yard.

I'm glad she got this new pup, he reminds my of Otis when he was that small.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

What an out pouring of love this forum is... thank you all for your understanding and support.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*It's been 10 years and dam, it still hurts. LC describing a feeling ... 'like your father or your dog just died.'*


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

I know the grief Steve. Condolences friend. Wait 21 days and get a new pup. Your dear departed would want it that way.

-Mike


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Still miss my girl, but had an awesome 13 years with her. Dogs teach us so much...


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

Sorry for your loss.

Two months ago now I had to put down my favorite dog I ever had at 13 years. She had cancer but was too old for treatment so the vet had us just keep her comfortable. I was a mess watching her decline. It's wild how fast it went. Went in for a bump on her chest. Like a fatty benign tumor she had all over her stomach but this one was...different. Turned out to be cancer. Then over the period of a month she declined a lot. She got a seizure one day then couldn't walk so I hauled ass to the emergency vet. Had to put her down that day.

I've had people try to give me puppies knowing I lost her but turned them all down. I have two others and they can be a handful already. One hits 13 later this year also. She's getting to where it's hard for her to get around sometimes then other days she's running around the place with my younger one.


----------

